# Cornish Rex kitten shouting constantly, unable to train



## dshunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,
Just over a week ago we adopted two 14 week-old cornish rex kittens, a boy and a girl.
The boy kitten has been an angel since he arrived - talkative but undemanding, a really well brought up kitten.

The girl cat behaviour has steadily got worse since she arrived.

On the 3rd day after she arrived (which coincided with family visiting) she went from being a normal talkative kitten, to a cat that yells constantly, except when we are not in the house (we can tell as we set up a camera to watch them). The volume is unbelievable, and can be heard several houses down which has caused complaints from a neighbours.

The second day we saw this change in behaviour continue she went straight down the vet, who said she was fine, just attention seeking and it would pass in a couple of weeks. We were given the same advice that numerous websites have suggested, ignoring her completely when she is doing this.

However, despite being ignored when she does this, the volume and frequency of this has got worse, and her pleas for attention are getting more and more aggressive (e.g. climbing up our legs and biting). She has become less interested in play as well. The only respite we get is when she is cuddled, which obviously we cannot do 24 hours a day.

We've attempted to reward comparatively quiet behaviour with treats, but it just does not work. She is not interested in traditional treats and the only 'treat' she does like - cooked chicken - she does not seem to be able to see when we give it to her, and she aggressive attacks our hands (which smell of chicken) - the biting is painful and she has drawn blood - my partner is becoming scared of her. Having had cats before, she reminds me of a moggy I had who was on heat, but she was fixed 3 weeks ago so I don't think it is hormonal.

We're panicking because the neighbours have threatened to report us for the noise and we don't have much time to fix the behaviour - we don't have time to get a cat behavioral expert in. The lack of interest in the treats means we cannot reward good behaviour. What can we do?


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'd ignore. She's clearly trying to tell you something. Increased play and cuddles would probably be my start, until she feels more secure. She's only a baby and has had lots of changes.


----------



## dshunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks Pepperpots
We've reserved the weekend to try to sort this problem out as the last thing we want is to be forced to give up the kitties (written permission is required where we live, which will be revoked if there are complaints). There will be plenty of time for company, play and cuddles. The behaviour started following a time of a higher than normal level of attention from lots of different people (although this may be coincidental) so not overly optimistic that this will work.

Any suggestions on how to reward a cat who isn't interested in treats would be much appreciated!


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

Your attention is the treat she wants


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

You've only had her for a week and she's just a baby. Give her a chance!

I see you've set aside a whole weekend  what will you do if she isn't fixed by Sunday evening??

If it was me and cuddles she wanted, cuddles she would get.


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

That's basically what I was trying to say. Enjoy it. Kitten cuddles are the greatest!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Pepperpots said:


> That's basically what I was trying to say. Enjoy it. Kitten cuddles are the greatest!


True but your autocorrect confused me , I see you've fixed it


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

My newest baby is very noisy, demanding to be let into cupboard and rooms, talking all the time, asking for things. He's quietened as he's settled in but to honest I just do what he asks me to do. I bought lots of new toys for him and keep him entertained, cuddles, snacks etc. He's in a good routine where he's very active morning, lunch time and evening and he naps or enjoys watching the birds out the window the rest of the time. Just do what she wants, she's still so young.


----------



## dshunter (Sep 22, 2017)

MilleD said:


> You've only had her for a week and she's just a baby. Give her a chance!
> 
> I see you've set aside a whole weekend  what will you do if she isn't fixed by Sunday evening??
> 
> If it was me and cuddles she wanted, cuddles she would get.


Hold on a moment! I'm not the one being impatient here - the neighbours are the ones threatening to get us evicted if we don't give up the cat!

I've had a rescue kitten that spent the first two months hiding under a bed, and it became the most loving cat you can imagine. I know you need to be patient.

I'm desperately trying to work around what is wrong, and we've spent 5 days ignoring the kitten on instructions from the vet!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Quote from this website - http://cattime.com/cat-breeds/cornish-rex-cats#/slide/1

_
"This is a confident cat who loves people and will follow them around, waiting for any opportunity to sit in a lap or give a kiss. He enjoys being handled, making it easy to take him to the veterinarian or train him for therapy work.

The Cornish Rex is highly active, always on the move. His speed and sleek exterior are reminiscent of a finely tuned racecar, complete with quick starts and cornering ability. Although he is affectionate and gentle, he is not the choice for someone who wants a quiet, ornamental cat. His voice ranges from sweet to strident, and although he is not as talkative as his ancestor the Siamese, he will indeed carry on a conversation if he feels the need to express his opinion.

The Cornish Rex maintains his kittenlike attitude well into old age. He never loses the desire to interact with people and is best suited to a home where he will receive the love and constant companionship he craves."_

and from this website - http://www.vetstreet.com/cats/cornish-rex

_" He's always on the go, so don't think that you are acquiring a sweet, quiet lap sitter when you bring the Rex home. This is a cat who speaks his mind. He might not speak English, but he definitely knows how to get his point across with a glance, gesture, or vocal riposte."_

So I'd say that the female's behaviour is more usual for the breed than the male !


----------



## dshunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> Quote from this website - http://cattime.com/cat-breeds/cornish-rex-cats#/slide/1
> 
> _
> "This is a confident cat who loves people and will follow them around, waiting for any opportunity to sit in a lap or give a kiss. He enjoys being handled, making it easy to take him to the veterinarian or train him for therapy work.
> ...


There's talkative, and then there's a cat who is screaming the house down as if she is hurt. We thought she had hurt her tail when it started (she was licking it a lot) but the vet said it was ok.
We sent a video of the cats behaviour to the breeder and even she was alarmed by the behaviour - called me straight back. She's coming round tomorrow to see if she can work out what is wrong.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

dshunter said:


> Hold on a moment! I'm not the one being impatient here - the neighbours are the ones threatening to get us evicted if we don't give up the cat!


They can threaten all they like. Its not an easy thing to do, and is a long, drawn out process. By which time you'd most likely have sorted the problem.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

How well do you get on with your neighbours? It sounds like you don't have a great relationship from what you say. Is it possible to talk to them and explain that you've not had her long, she needs time to settle in, you're very sorry for the noise and please will they just be patient with you while you try to work on keeping the noise down? 

Do you rent? Can you speak to your landlord and explain that the kitten is settling in, you're aware of some noise problems but you're working on it? Get in first.

You've got yourself a vocal breed and tbh some cats are just like that. I have 2 noisy Somalis and I do worry a bit about noise as I rent from a housing association. My Kito is loud when he shouts but fortunately he doesn't shout constantly. I do end up going to him if he's noisy at night (usually when I'm awake - I don't sleep well) as I worry about the neighbours complaining. Mosi is a little less loud but makes more noise and sometimes can be extremely chatty, lol!

I don't think you will solve this in a weekend tbh. I suspect some of it is insecurity and settling in, but also I suspect a lot of it is just the way she is. She may calm down as she matures and settles in but it's also possible she will always be a shouty little thing! If she's good when you're not there it sounds very much like attention seeking. Ignoring her might seem like the best policy but tbh I would go to her and play and try to tire her out so that she quietens down and does not feel the need to get your attention by making a noise.

Can you contact her breeder to ask for advice?


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Glad the breeder is coming over tomorrow to give advice. 

I would speak to the neighbours and explain that you recognise there's a problem and your working with the breeder to try and fix it and couple they just be patient and give you time to settle her down and in. 

Good luck.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@dshunter - if your kitten is crying so loudly you describe it as "screaming" as though she is hurt, then it is obvious she must be distressed. Ignoring her is the last thing I would do in such circumstances. As you can see ignoring her has not helped a jot, and in fact has made her cry even louder in greater anguish!

This little girl is anxious, upset, fearful in an environment that is entirely new and strange to her. She has only been with you a week! Even though she has her brother with her, he may be a more self contained and confident kitten. The girl may be missing her mum and her litter mates more than he is.

Your girl is trying to tell you how upset she feels, in the hopes you can put things right for her. She is desperate for you or your OH to give her your full attention and this is what you need to do. As soon she starts to cry, immediately stop what you are doing, sit on the floor so you are less intimidating and give her your full attention. Talk softly to her, and try and work out what it is she wants. Does she want to be cuddled, stroked, fed, played with etc? Or maybe have you sit with her, giving her your attention and comforting her.

It may be the case she needs one of you with her all the time at the moment, when you are at home. The fact she is quiet when you are not at home just tells me she knows there is no point in crying for attention when there is no-one home. It does not mean she is necessarily calm in herself when you're not there.

If kitty learns you'll always stop what you're doing, and respond with your full attention whenever she tells you she's upset, then she will be able to start to trust you.

It might be an idea to give her a course of Zylkene. It's a calming non-addictive supplement which you add to food, and is great for helping anxious cats at times of change in their lives, e.g. moving to a new home. Give the contents of one 75 mg capsule a day.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/zylkene-75mg-for-cats-and-small-dogs-20-capsules-(online-only)

Maybe also consider having some of the plug-in Feliway diffusers around the home, wherever kitty is allowed to go.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...-diffuser-unit-and-30-day-refill-stress-reduc


----------



## dshunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks guys,
The breeder came round and has suggested we change her diet to one of a higher proportion of raw chicken - and to feed her on her own. The first thing she noticed was that she hadn't gained weight like the other cat. We think the 'angel' cat may be bullying her a little when it comes to mealtime, and we don't think she is enjoying her hard food that we always leave out. We're also going to increase her portion size for a few days to make up for lost food.

The breeder also brought a calming medication similar to chillminx suggestions.

We already had a Feliway in the safe room, but we are going to put them in more rooms around the house.

So far there is a marked difference, at least for a few hours at a time. There are certain things she definitely does not like us doing (e.g. having a shower or running a tap). Overnight was still a bit of an issue, we've let them into our bedroom, somewhere we had intended to keep off limits but it seems to keep them happier.

We need to find something that keeps them entertained in their safe room as despite installing a kitten run as they don't really seem to like it very much. Toys that interest them when we are about don't seem to be as interesting when we are out.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

The breeder sounds like a responsible and caring person; so often one reads that when there is a problem, the breeder doesn't want to know. Hope her advice is a help.


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

That's good. If you're feeding more chicken, you need to make sure it is balanced, as it's quite low in the nutrients needed. Worth checking out some of the raw food threads on here.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@dshunter - I am glad the breeder has been helpful. 

So one reason why the little girl was crying as much has now become apparent - she was _very hungry, _bless her! With such persistent loud crying there will always be a reason for it. I am sorry that I did not think to ask you the obvious question as to whether she was eating properly and gaining weight as she should! 

Dry food is not good for kittens, I would take her off it altogether. If you are going to feed her much raw chicken you will need to add a vitamin and mineral supplement. e.g. Felini Complete (from Zooplus) or TC Premix from TC Feline.

http://tcfeline.com/tcfeline-premix/

Your kittens need about 4 or 5 small meals a day. If you are out all day I recommend getting some autofeeders and putting some high protein wet food in them, timed to open at 4 hrly intervals.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSafe-2-...06258258&sr=1-2&keywords=cat+mate+auto+feeder

It sounds as though your girl maybe likes to eat her food a bit a time, (as some cats do) so best to give her a microchip feeder to make sure her brother does not steal her food.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SureFeed-5...880&sr=8-1&keywords=sureflap+microchip+feeder

I weigh kittens once a month for the first year of their lives to ensure I notice if they are not gaining weight. I advise getting a set of digital baby weighing scales, weighing both kittens regularly and keeping a record of their weights.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Digit...305876&hash=item2a844a59ad:g:DzsAAOSwaEhZNYvx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The breeder sounds great and I sincerely hope you can achieve satisfactory resolution.
I don't feed much dry food at all as my gang are mainly raw fed but I do remember vividly how horribly hyper-active and 'wired' Mitzy was as a kitten when I mistakenly let her eat more of the dry food.
Do research how to feed a balanced raw diet though...either through using the supplements which @chillminx mentions, or by using a branded 'complete' food......Purrform, Natural Instinct, Nature's menu and Nutriment are options to look into.
If you are going down the raw route then do also consider feeding raw chicken wings a couple of times a week....great for the teeth and also keep the cat occupied for a good length of time while they chomp on it.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@dshunter 
Hi,
How is your little girl getting on?


----------

